# Please keep my wife Candace in your prayers**Update 1/16/2012



## j_seph

As some of you have kept up with this
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=202518&highlight=

Her latest MRI done last week showed something new that looked like a rind around the tumor bed. The chemo doctor said that this was not unusal, that it could be scar tissue from the radiation but that they would do a PET-CT this Thursday at 2:30 which would identify wheather it was scar tissue or active cancer growth. Please keep her in your prayers as well as myself. We have know idea what God has in plan for us but man it sure is rough.
Thanks
Joe


----------



## Nitro

Prayers for you both. Hang in there. It is a tough road. I sincerely hope that Candace gets a good health report soon.


----------



## Georgiagirl

prayers added


----------



## BRIAN1

Prayers added as well.


----------



## cmghunter

Joe prayers are sent up for your wife..Also sending them up for you as her husband..May god ease your worries and give her a clean bill of health...


----------



## crackerdave

Prayers sent,Joe.
I know how hard it can seem when times are really tough - you feel like your prayers don't get off the ground,because of the worry and fear.  That's what we're here for,brother.


----------



## Nicodemus

Consider it done! Know that we have ya`ll in our prayers, and continued hope for the best...


----------



## The Original Rooster

I'm praying for both of you!


----------



## [><]AnimalCrazy[><]

sorry to hear the news... you are in my prayers.... may God bless you and your family... things get hard sometimes but then out of the blue they are alot better and i hope that happens for you... as i was typein to i was in a prayer... Amen!!! God be with you all the way...


----------



## Paymaster

We are in your corner,Joe. May God Bless Candace and give you strength.


----------



## Headshot

Prayers sent for both of you.  Hoping for the best for you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

We'll keep y'all in our prayers.


----------



## WarEagle1024

Prayers Sent


----------



## 30 06

Prayers sent for the both of you.


----------



## fredw

Joe, my prayers are added.


----------



## Lorri

Prayers to you both.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Goatwoman

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !


----------



## NoOne

prayers sent


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Lifting ya'll up right now brother


----------



## Cobra

Prayers sent from here.


----------



## DYI hunting

Prayers sent.


----------



## georgia357

Will pray for you and your wife.


----------



## Jasper

Prayers sent!


----------



## j_seph

The hospital has put off her PET scan until next Monday and results next Thursday. Something about they had 20 people ahead of her to get pre-approved through the insurance. Thanks for all the prayers


----------



## j_seph

Well they told us today that the tumor had progressed. They said we could just monitor it and if she had any problems act then or she could have this chemo cocktail. They told her that she did not have to make a decision today...............you know how a wife can be. She wanted the cocktail, so she will start on this coming Monday for 2 hours 1 day every 2 weeks getting this chemo cocktail(2 different types of chemo) They told her that it would be easier on her if she had a port put in so she jumped on that opportunity as well and will have that done a 6am Tuesday morning. They told us that this cocktail was fairly tolerable with few side effects and has proven to put tumors in check. They also informed us that if we wanted that the Doctor would give us a refferal to Duke University hospital in North Carolina. We are keeping the faith that God has a plan for us and a road to go down to get there. I would say that this is the hardest part, not knowing where this road will lead us to or when we will reach the destination and what will be waiting on us when we get there. Thank God because things could be so much worse than they are and we are blessed for that. We pray that Gods will be done and that  his will be for her healing. 
Psalms 103:1-4 NKJV) Bless the LORD, O my soul; And all that is within me, bless His holy name! {2} Bless the LORD, O my soul, And forget not all His benefits: {3} Who forgives all your iniquities, Who heals all your diseases, {4} Who redeems your life from destruction, Who crowns you with lovingkindness and tender mercies,

(Isaiah 58:8 NKJV) Then your light shall break forth like the morning, Your healing shall spring forth speedily, And your righteousness shall go before you; The glory of the LORD shall be your rear guard.


----------



## Eddy M.

good luck on some hard decisions-the port is a good move for her-easy almost painless access for the treatments- I hated for mine to be removed but it got contaminated by improper accessing during my oncology blood draws-- best luck on the treatments eddy


----------



## phillipv

My prayers are with you and your wife.


----------



## Steven Farr

Ya'll keep your heads up bud


----------



## 44mags

prayers are sent to th both of you


----------



## bigbarrow

Prayers are sent .....


----------



## Goatwoman

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !!


----------



## lake hartwell

Prayers sent. God is an awesome God. It is our prayer for healing, mercy, and grace for you both.
God Bless,
LH


----------



## Goddard

Keeping y'all in my prayers!


----------



## j_seph

Well it's been 5 months since I have gave any updates and over a year since Candaces surgery. We have been going once every 2 weeks for the last month for Candaces' chemo cocktail. She has an MRI after every 4 rounds of chemo. So far she has had 2 MRI's and there is no progression shown and they tell us it is stable. Her next MRI is in 2 weeks. She has of yet to get any bad blood work (counts are not down) She usually has a hard time getting to sleep on the night after her treatment which in turn helps run her down so she needs naps often. Her appetite is great and all in all she feels pretty good and has done informed me which buck she is shooting this year(my buck)Oh well! Please continue to keep us in your thoughts and prayers. The Lord has been good to us and we know that, probally better to us than we deserve sometimes. 
Thanks again Joe


----------



## cmghunter

Thats great news.Praying she is free of the stuff for ever...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Awesome news Joe. One day at a time, prayers sent.


----------



## crackerdave

Thanks for sharing with us,Joe.You and Candace enjoy your time together.


----------



## fredw

Joe, both Candace and you will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## christy

Very uplifting update!!   prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Great report

Hope she kills your buck and you find a bigger 1


----------



## Jim Thompson

great news J!!!


----------



## schleylures

Prayers sent. Great report


----------



## Jeffriesw

Great news, I will continue to pray for you both.


----------



## tell sackett

Joe, my prayers will be lifted up for you both.


----------



## Paymaster

Joe,Candace and you continue to be in my Prayers.


----------



## messenger

Prayers sent.


----------



## j_seph

After nearly 2 years of Chemo and all of her MRI's showing no progression or new growth they have decided to take her off the actual Chemo drug. She will continue to take her treatment of Avastin which is and ain't a chemo. It's a drug that cuts off blood supply to tumors. They want to see if this will continue to keep the tumor stable without using the Chemo drug in combination with it. Also instead of having to go every other week for treatment for 4-5 hours she will now only go once every 3 weeks for 30-45 minutes. Please keep her in your prayers that this drug alone with the good Lord behind it will be enough. I know she will enjoy the fewer trips and shorter sittings.
Thanks 
Joe


----------



## georgia357

That's good to hear.  Thanks for the update, will keep you and your wife in my prayers.


----------



## cmghunter

Glad to hear the good news..
May God continue to heal her body and keep her strong.


----------



## Ronnie T

God bless you.
I continue to remember her in my prayers.


----------



## ronpasley

good to hear will keep ya'll in my prayers


----------



## fqueen1

Praying


----------



## Milkman

Prayers continue Joe


----------



## Sargent

Continuing to pray from here.


----------



## dogboysdad

Great news.


----------



## Paymaster

Prayers for Candice are continuing from here.


----------



## fredw

Joe, ya'll are still in my prayers.


----------



## Vaughn726

Prayers said for Candace, family and friends.


----------



## love the woods

stll praying for yall


----------



## fqueen1

Hang in there buddy. God will take care of this. My wife has had her 9th chemo treatment out of 18. PET has shown she is 90% free of lung cancer.  Chemo and doctors are good , but Prayer much much better. Praying for you brother.


----------



## Eddy M.

j_seph said:


> After nearly 2 years of Chemo and all of her MRI's showing no progression or new growth they have decided to take her off the actual Chemo drug. She will continue to take her treatment of Avastin which is and ain't a chemo. It's a drug that cuts off blood supply to tumors. They want to see if this will continue to keep the tumor stable without using the Chemo drug in combination with it. Also instead of having to go every other week for treatment for 4-5 hours she will now only go once every 3 weeks for 30-45 minutes. Please keep her in your prayers that this drug alone with the good Lord behind it will be enough. I know she will enjoy the fewer trips and shorter sittings.
> Thanks
> Joe



hang in my friend I had surgery X3 and chemo  X4  last 2 with avastin that stuff is GREAT but has side effects that last for years but better than the cancer    hang in and keep the faith  my first cancer was 2001 and I'm still here a lot slower and can't hunt much any more without a " companion" ( family members do not hunt) but I'm here  eddy


----------



## j_seph

Well, Candace got her MRI results back after they changed her Chemo plan and all is still stable and good. Praise the Lord


----------



## Sargent

Awesome... continued prayers for stability/improvement.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

j_seph said:


> Well, Candace got her MRI results back after they changed her Chemo plan and all is still stable and good. Praise the Lord



Great news!!!


----------



## Milkman

Glad to hear it Joe  !!!!!


----------



## MTMiller

still praying for you and your wife.


----------



## sniper22

prayers sent for both of you.


----------



## HawgWild23

Amen


----------



## Paymaster

Sounds great Joe. Prayers will continue.


----------



## FishingAddict

Prayers sent!!


----------



## turk2di

Prayers sent!


----------



## Ronnie T

I know that you must feel such a sense of relief.


----------



## jmharris23

That's great news!


----------



## j_seph

Folks we are asking for prayers again. Candace has been having some issues with being weak on her right side. MRI results keep saying all is stable and no new signs of growth. She is scheduled for an MRI Thursday unless they have a cancellation tomorrow. Just ask for those that have kept up with this to send a special one up for her and I.
Thanks


----------



## fredw

Joe, prayers both Candace and you are sent.


----------



## gacowboy

Joe, I am praying for your wife and you too.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Lifting ya'll and the doctors up right now.

If you need anything you have my number.


----------



## Sargent

Continued prayers...


----------



## mtnwoman

Praying for you and Candace.

By His stripes we are healed. 

Bless y'alls sweet hearts. If you'll pm your mailing address I'd love to make a piece of jewelry for her....maybe to cheer her up and I'll be praying the whole time I'm making it for her.


----------



## Paymaster

Candice is still in my Prayers.


----------



## CAL90

Prayers sent


----------



## j_seph

Thanks all, they called today and said there were no new sign. God is great


----------

